# Rant: I dislike my cat but I also still love it and hope it lives a really easy life



## Viva (Oct 18, 2012)

So I woke up to find my most beloved plant destroyed on the floor because my cat fished it out the back of my 10 gallon tank and tried playing with it. My HMDT's fins were also all torn up from the invasion. I threw some cardboard on there and taped it but then I found the cardboard in my tank the next morning. Duct tape seems to work but its not sticking very well because it gets wet too often. Last night I threw a towel over the tank to see if that would do anything, but it was just on the floor when I woke up.


Grr, I am so upset about this untimely event. I woke up and cried immediately because I thought something worse had happened. I just want to pinch her little cheeks so hard until she meows.

I can't wait to move so my cats can be outside and roam free like a real cat is supposed to.

I ordered some new plants because of this, only a $40 loss on me. No big deal. I ordered 2 new Anubias Frazeri (thats the plant she destroyed) she also destroyed several ludwigia stems so I got some of that. I got hornwort too, so I hope it does well because I hate when it sheds its needles!!!! I also got some new Java Moss for my new 10g divided tank.


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

Hey I just thought of something, cat dont like sticky tape maybe you get try some two sided tape all on that side of the tank. I have heard lots of people using to keep cats off stuff and it works from what I have heard.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like that idea. I was going to do that if I got s cat but Imp getting a dog instead. Lol


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

IMO cats shouldn't be outside. Parasites, car crashes, coyotes, etc. plus the fact that they pee and poop all over people's property.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MattsBettas said:


> IMO cats shouldn't be outside. Parasites, car crashes, coyotes, etc. plus the fact that they pee and poop all over people's property.


+++++1


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

garlic powder works as well, they hate the smell of it, sprinkle a bit on the side of the tank.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Double sides tape works like a charm!!
My boyfriends parents put it on a piece of paper and stick it on their headboard, tables, and counters whenever they notice one of their cats climbing where they shouldn't and within a few days their bad habit is broken. Obviously the temptation ends up being too much eventually, but it helps for a while before you have to do it again


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> IMO cats shouldn't be outside. Parasites, car crashes, coyotes, etc. plus the fact that they pee and poop all over people's property.


Unless you take proper care of them. Shots, flea treatment, ect. Our cats outside are healthy, and they mostly go in little "woods" (just a few trees behind our house to seperate us from the other house) behind our house to go pee or poo. If they don't do that, they bury their business. And because they are fixed they don't spray everywhere. (We have more boy cats) it just depends on the owner and cat. ;-)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

madmonahan said:


> it just depends on the owner and cat. ;-)


It depends a lot on the type of neighborhood you live in. If your cat makes a neighbor angry that neighbor has the right to trap it and take it to a shelter or pound. Just as if their dog kept coming on their property. I think living way out in the country _could_ be a little safer for an outside cat except for the coyotes and other wild animals that might get them. 

I hope OldFishLady posts here, she has a ton of cats and I know some are outside. She lives in the middle of nowhere :lol:


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

We have always had atleast a couple outdoor cats everywhere I have lived. Out in the country, in town, right outside of town. Never had an issue. They never strayed far because they knew where the food was. We would crack our garage door during the days so they could come and go as they pleased with a litter box, food, and beds to keep them comfy, at night they knew to come inside and we would shut the door so no wild animals could get in. The neighbors never had an issue because they stayed on our property 90% of the day. 
We even lived in an apartment complex with them being indoor outdoor. They would go in the tree line behind my house and stay on our deck, that was it while they were outdoors, they would come in to go to the bathroom and eat and that was it. Never had complaints about that either, actually had a lot of neighbors that did the same.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

It's not like you can exactly stop a cat from walking across someone's yard. Cats have their own minds just like humans do. Our neighbors hate our cats, because they are not the nices people...but our other neighbors love them. It does depend on the neighborhood and where you live, but it's not like it's easy to train a cat to stay. Every animal has "problems."


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

madmonahan said:


> It's not like you can exactly stop a cat from walking across someone's yard. Cats have their own minds just like humans do. Our neighbors hate our cats, because they are not the nices people...but our other neighbors love them. It does depend on the neighborhood and where you live, but it's not like it's easy to train a cat to stay. Every animal has "problems."


That's the risk you take. If any of your cats disappears, you know what probably happened.


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Our cat disappeared for a week once. He came back fed and healthy, we think somebody kept him, I don't blame them though, he is a sweet fluff ball. >.>


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Mine was an indoor/outdoor cat.unsheathe loved to be outside and wad an excellent mouser but she loved the comfort of laying on the couch sleeping, too.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't hate cats... but they dig up my flowers and kill the wild birds I feed (which in general is a large problem). So I always chase them out of the yard (not that they ever learn to stay out)..... No, not everyone appreciates cats causing trouble in their yards and on their property. I don't appreciate people letting their cats out. I don't think domestic animals should be running around free without supervision.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I bought my tank just for my cat: he's the "Xaltd 1", I'm simply his humble servant posting on his behalf. He adores watching them, and never gets his paws in the water (but I do have a full hood!)
I WISH he'd be an indoor cat!!! He just HAS to be outdoors (unless it's snowing, raining, too hot, too windy). I have him microchipped & I have insurance (yup, they sell cat insurance!). He's a wicked hunter, and brings me "dinner". It's live by the sword, die by the sword with him. He IS huge and really tough, but I can't believe he's lasted 8 years w/o incident. We have fishers & coyotes.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Xaltd1 said:


> We have fishers & coyotes.


fishers are really mean and scary! I've heard stories about them just grabbing dogs right off the leash while the owners are taking them for a walk :shock:


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Indeed!! About 10 years ago I caught a fisher ripping up a nylon suet bag I nailed to a tree. It had to climb 10 feet up the tree to get at it. I scared it away & never saw it again. I've seen fishers as road kill, tho'


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

When I had a cat we let it out once and he came home with a dead bird. He didn't get outside much after that...but he was still happy because he wasn't a personality that enjoyed being outdoors most of his time. He preferred on the couch spelling!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Jax, his Royal Highness & my boss, doesn't catch birds... he does, unfortunately, drag in fresh rabbit. When there are no bunnies, he's a world class voler & mouser. The chipmunks tease him relentlessly! They can always get away from him b/c they have big holes all over my lawn- it looks like target practice for a bazooka. He sticks his big paws in the holes and fishes around...LOL...


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Xaltd1 said:


> Jax, his Royal Highness & my boss, doesn't catch birds... he does, unfortunately, drag in fresh rabbit. When there are no bunnies, he's a world class voler & mouser. The chipmunks tease him relentlessly! They can always get away from him b/c they have big holes all over my lawn- it looks like target practice for a bazooka. He sticks his big paws in the holes and fishes around...LOL...


Does he eat them? He needs regular de-worming if he does


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I don't think he eats any of his catches; they're his payment to me for his designer cat food. I still have him checked for worms. I wouldn't know if he did eat one! Plus he should be bigger. He's a huge Ragdoll. He should weigh 25 lbs but is only 13 knocking about in a huge cat suit. He is hyperactive for what should be a laid-back cat.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Speaking of cat food, what does everyone feed their cat? Right now we all love Natural Balance but it is getting too expensive :-?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Mr. Exalted Jax won't sniff at anything but PetSmart's "Simply Nourish" at a freakin' $1.04 per can. Worse, only PetSmart sells it. Worse yet, I can't buy in bulk on line. His Royal Highness will eat CRUNCHY cat treats, Whiska's Temptations. Yup, I spend more on his food than mine!
His 8th birthday was Tuesday. I bought him a window-mount acrylic bird feeder! The poor birds... he loves it! He can watch the birdies from indoors!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Is this the thread that that guy made a thread about? Oh my gosh, how ridiculous!! I had 3 indoor cats go to outdoor cats, they did fine....  Good luck with your dispicable little kitty lol.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

my cat was an outside cat but recently got eaten by dogs.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh my god, im so sorry!!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MistersMom said:


> Is this the thread that that guy made a thread about? Oh my gosh, how ridiculous!! I had 3 indoor cats go to outdoor cats, they did fine....  Good luck with your dispicable little kitty lol.


Nope, that one got deleted because it was pretty horrid.



blu the betta said:


> my cat was an outside cat but recently got eaten by dogs.


It's risky. For every cat that does fine there's another that gets dead one way or another before its time :-?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh... okay....


----------

